# pictures of me (:



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> Very pretty!


thnx hun.<3


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, you're hella hella gorgeous, girl


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

aww thank you. much luv<3


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Simply put... Wow









I remember back when I first got DP, I thought that it was only the real freaks of the Earth that could suffer such a crazy sensation as DP. (This was years before finding this board I must add!)

Oh how wrong I could be! I hate being a somewhat shallow individual at times, but my god you're pretty







Why can't girls like you live in the UK lol.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> Simply put... Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah when i first got it i thought i was the only person in the world. i thought i was the biggest freak ever haha. but all the people on here are so nice and i can relate to everyone so much, its very comforting =)
&& lol ur so sweet hun., why cant nice guys like you like in the US


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

you are really sweet. <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

You are beautiful. (I'm not a lesbian but this reminds me of a line from Romeo and Juliet "Death, that hath sucked the honey of thy breath, hath had no power yet upon thy beauty".) That quote kind of made me think of how dp is like death to all of us but outwardly, it has not affected you.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i am lesbian and i think you're sweet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

FoXS said:


> i am lesbian and i think you're sweet.


Oh snap. I thought you were a guy.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

if i was a girl, you would turn me lesbian. lol. seriously though, soooo hot!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Oh snap. I thought you were a guy.


sometimes i am not sure, i always say that i'm gay.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone., you are all so nice =)


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Are you a professional model? I'm a female (not gay), but I'm jealous, you are very beautiful. Is there a relationship between physical beauty and DP? There are many physically beautiful people--men and women--on this site who have DP. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> Are you a professional model? I'm a female (not gay), but I'm jealous, you are very beautiful. Is there a relationship between physical beauty and DP? There are many physically beautiful people--men and women--on this site who have DP. Anyone else notice this?


lol nope not a model what so ever, that would be really cool if i was, haha
but i know what you mean, it seems that dp doesn't affect anybodys outer appearance, thats why people always say that we look "normal"... but oh man if they only knew the pain and suffering were all going thru =/


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

jessykah714 said:


> lol nope not a model what so ever, that would be really cool if i was, haha
> but i know what you mean, it seems that dp doesn't affect anybodys outer appearance, thats why people always say that we look "normal"... but oh man if they only knew the pain and suffering were all going thru =/


I've been told before too that I'm attractive, beautiful (not to brag, it's just been the case) but maybe, for me, they are sensing my extreme emotional sensitivity and pity me instead.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

jessykah714 said:


> lol nope not a model what so ever, that would be really cool if i was, haha
> but i know what you mean, it seems that dp doesn't affect anybodys outer appearance, thats why people always say that we look "normal"... but oh man if they only knew the pain and suffering were all going thru =/


True dat, sista


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Oh snap. I thought you were a guy.


lmao. Me too! I'm sure if the pic was clearer we'd be able to tell better.Your pic reminded me of Dani Filth. 
Doesn't matter to me though, you're beautiful in many ways.

As for Jessykah, I like the one where you're not pursing your lips. And it is funny to realize that you can't judge a book by its cover. I would never think you had a mental disorder.lol. Pretty girl ^.^


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> Your pic reminded me of Dani Filth.


haha, at least our hairstyle is the same!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol *shrug*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You look like my friend Amy. At first I really thought you were and it tripped me out but then I read your user name. That would be freaky meeting someone on here you know in real life. The secrets out!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

You are absolutely stunning, but uve got something on your upper lip


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> . Is there a relationship between physical beauty and DP? There are many physically beautiful people--men and women--on this site who have DP. Anyone else notice this?


Since joining this site, that question has crossed my mind many times.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

jessykah714 said:


>


You look like a model! Wow! I'm a straight female so I'm not going to call you "hot" (laughs at self) but I used to be a painter (in art school) and you are definately very beautiful.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

the nicest part of you are your eyebrows, they look like angelina jolie.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Where has Jessykah gone? I haven't seen her post recently.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

you're pretty...it's funny how many of the dped/dred people here are the alternative types.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Alternative is the new normal. Nerd is the new cool. Shit is turning upside down. I remember when listening to emocore and playing Quake was against the norm, I want those days back. Too much poser-faggotry going on these days. And by faggotry I in no way mean disrespect to homosexuals.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Alternative is the new normal. Nerd is the new cool. Shit is turning upside down. I remember when listening to emocore and playing Quake was against the norm, I want those days back. Too much poser-faggotry going on these days. And by faggotry I in no way mean disrespect to homosexuals.


its more about looks than anything, it can get pretty confusing here in the states when you wanna ask a girl out to a concert and she tells you she only listens to jay z


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

jessykah714 said:


>


You are very pretty.


----------

